
The leaked Pixel 5 price must be right, Google has no other choice - Liriel
https://thenextweb.com/plugged/2020/09/04/google-pixel-5-price-leak/
======
PaulHoule
Nice to see smartphone vendors are waking up from the "a $700 phone gets you
$700 of snob value" trap.

Maybe a $1400 iPhone gets you $1600 of snob value, but a $700 Pixel phone just
shows you have bad judgement.

